# Doctor G barebulb horizontal vertical new way to grow



## doctor G (Jun 30, 2017)

That's right, barebulbs hung horizontally, growing plants flat and vert. 

The future is here.


----------



## doctor G (Jun 30, 2017)

No pics till someone figures it out. 


What's is Doctor G up to this time? 

What does he mean? 

Interested yet? 

12 to 18 pound from 6 x 600w.

2lb per 600w minimum. 

Interested now?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Omega.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 30, 2017)

i used to grow in b pods but that was before I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## doctor G (Jul 1, 2017)

Those are both roto grow machines. 

This is not. 

No machine, All organic.


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 1, 2017)

doctor G said:


> No pics till someone figures it out.
> 
> 
> What's is Doctor G up to this time?
> ...


 600 plants


----------



## doctor G (Jul 1, 2017)

90 plants


----------



## doctor G (Jul 1, 2017)

Clue 1,Nappies are involved


----------



## doctor G (Jul 1, 2017)

Clue 2, polypropylene shopping bags


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 6, 2017)

Plant walls and plant ceiling?


----------



## PKHydro (Jul 6, 2017)

doctor G said:


> No pics till someone figures it out.
> 
> 
> What's is Doctor G up to this time?
> ...


Talking wet weight again...?


----------



## doctor G (Jul 7, 2017)

No, why can't you reach 2lb per 600 yet?


----------



## doctor G (Jul 7, 2017)

So back on track, minimum 12lb dry bagged nug.
From 6 x 600w hps, using shopping bags(polypropylene) with 1 nappy placed in the bottom of each bag.

All bags sit next to each other in a large tray (made from panda film or pond liner)
Water the tray not
the bags. 

Results are hydro not soil.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 7, 2017)

I am not sure what a Nappy is, please tell me?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I am not sure what a Nappy is, please tell me?


British for diaper.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Solved...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Solved...View attachment 3974504


i saw a YT video about the grove.

they went all in with heliospectra lights. wonder what they paid per unit? those things are high dollar swedish lights.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 8, 2017)

6000 autopots!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw a YT video about the grove.
> 
> they went all in with heliospectra lights. wonder what they paid per unit? those things are high dollar swedish lights.


Wow I bet that was a whole fortune... And those lights aren't even that great.


----------



## pop22 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seeing is believing..



doctor G said:


> So back on track, minimum 12lb dry bagged nug.
> From 6 x 600w hps, using shopping bags(polypropylene) with 1 nappy placed in the bottom of each bag.
> 
> All bags sit next to each other in a large tray (made from panda film or pond liner)
> ...


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hows the diaper grow pics coming?


----------



## gr865 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, want to see some pics of the industry changing grow.


----------



## sezar29 (Nov 15, 2017)

Pics and info yet? Very curious!

Thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 15, 2017)

doctor G said:


> That's right, barebulbs hung horizontally, growing plants flat and vert.
> 
> The future is here.


Not really new, saw this over 20 years ago.

But good luck


----------



## gr865 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thinking Dr. G, got lost in his own mind!


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

doctor G said:


> So back on track, minimum 12lb dry bagged nug.
> From 6 x 600w hps, using shopping bags(polypropylene) with 1 nappy placed in the bottom of each bag.
> 
> All bags sit next to each other in a large tray (made from panda film or pond liner)
> ...


I grow tomatoes and peppers in shopping bags, sitting in a kiddie pool with 2 inches of water. Works like a charm. The whole pool will fill up with roots, so some sort of sunscreen is a good idea.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 16, 2017)

I put a diaper in the bottom of each of my big potted ferns each time I repot them, but I would be hesitant to grow anything edible with them, because I'm not sure about the chemicals in diapers. Otherwise it seems reasonable, but the yield seems unlikely. We may never know for sure since he hasn't been seen since 7/24.


----------



## Frajola (Nov 21, 2017)

Im going to pull a nappy out and take a decent dumb, see ya.

peace


----------



## sezar29 (Nov 21, 2017)

Frajola said:


> Im going to pull a nappy out and take a decent dumb, see ya.
> 
> peace


That's funny as shit!


----------

